
The Dirty Truth About Oat Milk - Dowwie
https://www.motherjones.com/food/2019/01/oat-milk-alfalfa-cover-crop-corn-soybeans-algae-blooms-iowa-nitrogen/
======
wodenokoto
Granted, I only skimmed the headlines, but it didn’t seem like there was any
dirty truths anywhere. This seems to be a puff piece on how great oat milk is,
not an article about hidden problems with it.

~~~
kencausey
What? I considered posting earlier because after reading the piece the one
thing it isn't really about is oat milk.

The article is all about a more complex crop rotation to reduce crop nutrient
loss and polluting runoff. Apparently an earlier article mentioned a previous
crop rotation proposal that argued for adding an additional crop and oats were
apparently a desirable option (I did not read the previous article.)

